

Proj: Simple project tool for Vim - thomasmallen
http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2719

======
thomasmallen
Please report any bugs and/or feature requests. Project.vim stinks so I'm set
on finding a simpler path.

~~~
joshuaxls
Why do you think Project.vim stinks? I've been using it for nearly a year now
on a daily basis and I can't live without it.

I tried your plugin out and it worked well, but I have no reason to switch.
The one thing I can't do without is being able to quickly search through all
of the files in my project. Is there any way to do this within Proj?

~~~
thomasmallen
> Is there any way to do this within Proj?

Nope, it's simple by design. Project.vim seems mainly for projects that need
to pull in files from all over the place and probably fulfills that goal well.
If I need to search the working directory, I'll use ':!grep -RI "term" .' (or
vim's grep which is pretty nice).

I say that project.vim stinks because it's awkward and its usage is unclear.
Maybe I've never "gotten" it, but I think there are many others like myself
who really, really wanted to like project.vim but just couldn't use it.

I have my mind on other goals. One is to add a toggleable split that gives
useful version control information by integrating with the VCS plugin.

~~~
joshuaxls
Sorry, I was a bit vague. I also use grep -R to search _through_ files. I
meant searching _for_ files. As in, I have hundreds of files and I want to
quickly open bar.rb which is buried in some directly. In project.vim I type
'^wh/bar.rb[enter]\s' and boom, I'm in that file.

I guess that's honestly the main functionality I get out of project.vim. I
can't comment on how it handles others' needs.

~~~
thomasmallen
Interesting...I use FuzzyFileFinder for finding the files themselves right
now, but I can see the value in having a feature like that built-in.

------
tdavis
It would be nice if it did more introspection. I have a root projects
directory (~/workspace) and it'd be nice if I could specify that root then try
like _:Proj ticketstumbler_ and just have it figure out from the directory
name what I want. The projects file could be used to override defaults, so if
I specify the same project in that file, it uses that config.

Also, why make me put quotes around the project name?

~~~
thomasmallen
Thanks for the feedback. I like the idea of introspecting the directory
names...I'll see if I can work that in there.

You have to put quotes because otherwise Vim complains about using undefined
symbols (I don't plan on using the command interface in the long run; probably
something more like what MiniBufExplorer does, or even FuzzyFileFinder's hack
of the completion system). I agree that it's clumsy, but the command interface
is limited, and can only accept paths with quotes omitted.

------
jrockway
Emacs users may like eproject:
<http://github.com/jrockway/eproject/tree/master>

